# Another one on the chopping block



## fordmike65 (Oct 28, 2015)

http://stores.ebay.com/JS-VINTAGE-A...nkw=elgin+4+star&submit=Search&_sid=980597112


----------



## mrg (Oct 28, 2015)

Wow, hate to see this, what a butcher and unfortunately some of us will buy those parts, its tough to see that happen to any OG bike but if you see a part you need its tough not to buy, how do we stop this vicious cycle, every one says just don't buy but someone else will.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 28, 2015)

Ah yes, Jon Stevenson, alive and well. 
Just made another new account here a few weeks ago. 

Darcie


----------



## the tinker (Oct 28, 2015)

mrg said:


> Wow, hate to see this, what a butcher and unfortunately some of us will buy those parts, its tough to see that happen to any OG bike but if you see a part you need its tough not to buy, how do we stop this vicious cycle, every one says just don't buy but someone else will.




I don't like it myself...... However, every one likes your bikes until you go to sell them...... then it's this isn't right,that's been repainted,it's missing this and on and on.
If one has the spare time and you are trying to squeeze what $$$ you can out of your collection this may be the way to go.....unless someone is going to step up and pay your price for the complete bike.
 It doesn't seem right but if you own it... it's yours to do what you please. For us it may be hard to turn a blind eye to a part you really need. especially if it's the right color original paint..........hmmmmmm,...I could use that red tank...


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 28, 2015)

It really bothers me when people part out bikes like this too. It’s frustrating and something that’s completely out of our control; one of those things we have to accept about life. Some positive I see in this: one complete bike will make several other bikes now complete.
Jake


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 28, 2015)

I've tried to purchase a couple complete bikes from him in the past. His answer was to bid on all the items.


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 28, 2015)

That's so lame.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 28, 2015)

We don"t need his stinken bike parts!!!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 28, 2015)

Like I said before: everyone purchase one small part from him and leave negative feedback and he would be on the ropes el pronto.


----------



## Jarod24 (Oct 28, 2015)

I take hits on bikes all the time when I could easily make money if I parted them. I don't understand how someone can go to sleep at night feeling good about blowing apart something that has been together for 70-80 years. These people really have no respect for the hobby.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 28, 2015)

Douchbag.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 28, 2015)

Part of it is we live in an era where collectables become precious and hobbiests need that one last precious part to finish their bike. This, coupled with the high cost of shipping, has produced a nice for such a salvager.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 28, 2015)

The thing is this guy doesn't collect bikes, he just buys them and parts them out for profit. He's parted some fantastic bikes. It seems like there's a least 1 or 2 a week getting scattered for eternity.  You do that every week for a year and that's like100 bikes gone. Pretty destructive if you ask me.


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 28, 2015)

Here's one I have on the chopping block.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 29, 2015)

the tinker said:


> I don't like it myself...... However, every one likes your bikes until you go to sell them...... then it's this isn't right,that's been repainted,it's missing this and on and on.
> If one has the spare time and you are trying to squeeze what $$$ you can out of your collection this may be the way to go.....unless someone is going to step up and pay your price for the complete bike.
> It doesn't seem right but if you own it... it's yours to do what you please. For us it may be hard to turn a blind eye to a part you really need. especially if it's the right color original paint..........hmmmmmm,...I could use that red tank...




Did we not need stinkin parted out bicicletas?


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 29, 2015)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Like I said before: everyone purchase one small part from him and leave negative feedback and he would be on the ropes el pronto.




*
BEST solution ever !    Let the bidding begin!

Sick of Mortijon butcher*


----------



## slick (Oct 29, 2015)

How old is the guy? Maybe karma will get him, or maybe he should be bullied into changing hobbies? A few others who love destroying bikes seem to have left this site. They still part bikes but their circle has shrank considerably.


----------

